# LED research



## Yoga_fish (Aug 8, 2010)

I am looking into the rare possibility of getting led lights. I Currently have 100 gallon saltwater tank with sps and Lps and fish. Currently running MH aqua light pro but it is sucking up the electricity like nobody's business. Where should I begin looking and for what size of lights. What would be the rough cost for it.

Any assistance is appreciated.


----------



## Big Ray (Dec 8, 2009)

http://www.jlaquatics.com/product/v...umina+200+LED+Lighting+Fixture+(48+Inch).html

only LED that will cover the whole tank. other LEDS you can only grow SPS right under it.


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

for info on DIY LEDs I would suggest nano-reef.com. their lighting forum has tons of info on LED builds!


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

I been looking into LED as well but im not sure which one would be a better choice, most of them are price high but i found this one which seems to be ok to me ...what do u guys think
http://www.reefshops.com/key-led-system-for-salt-water.html


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Oupulino said:


> I have no clue about them check the reviews on them I did my from the scratch using Cree Q5 and RB


Nice, did you buy a kit from rapidleds or you bought all the parts separate? what did you make the housing from?


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

how many gallons is your tank?


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

ORG sells a new line of LEDs, that Are f-ing bright, 275 for a 48" Strip...


DO NOT LOOK INTO THEM... I saw spots for over a hour.

Im gunna add 2 36" strips, Cause my ATI Lights are sh-t. j/k

Im grabbing purple/Blue for night time.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Oupulino said:


> I have no clue about them check the reviews on them I did my from the scratch using Cree Q5 and RB


RB = Red and Blue LED's right?

Nice setup mate. Got a step by step build log? Would be good to post in the DIY section. What regulators are you using?


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

AquaNekoMobile said:


> RB = Red and Blue LED's right?
> 
> Nice setup mate. Got a step by step build log? Would be good to post in the DIY section. What regulators are you using?


I think RB actually stands for Royal Blue


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

gucci17 said:


> I think RB actually stands for Royal Blue


You know what? I do believe you're right. Was just checking my LuxIII LED's here and I did find one that is royal blue which I ordered before.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Oupulino said:


> Yes RB stands for Royal Blue they are 2 type of color which you can use for aquatics I used Cree 3W Q5 Cool white and Cree Royal blue both of them are perfect match for saltwater aquariums.I use 50/50 mix. Color of this mix I can say is comparable to 15000k and using 70 degree optics give you around 250W of MH.


What regulators are you using for the LEDs? Also do you have a list of all items used and links to the stores you sourced your parts from?


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Is there any tread with pics of the diy led lights.
Whats the experience with LEDS compare to t5s when it comes to coral growing, hope someone can share this...


----------

